# Some recent baits



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Marshads










Glide bait










Twitch n Troll crank


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Those marshads are swesome!
What's the stats on them? Weight, length, diving depth?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks! Not sure of the weight. They are about 5 1/4" long and will run at least 14ft down with the right amount of line out.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Those look great! Want to get started again on making lures, but with this weather, I can't stay off the water.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great looking cranks! Love the psychadelic paint (how did you do that?).


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great looking bait's.And slippy looking forward to seeing some of your stuff again.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice Marshal! You really mixed it up on these color schemes. I like your firetiger and that white/green meltdown looking finish reminds me of a bowling ball! Very cool and def. different. Keep it up and post the pics!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks. I got another batch I'm finishing up here and I will post some more pics.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

deep musky mite in Tenn. Shad










small shallow bait for trolling flats in the spring



















Shallow musky mite in crappie










The next batch. By the way my Marshad crank was just mentioned in the new musky hunter magazine. Tony Grant listed it with the legendary lures, tuff shad, wiley, leo, as a good bait to troll in the spring. I thought that was pretty cool!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice! Keep going and posting


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Fishing Marshall, I just won two of your baits at the minnow fund raiser in columbus....... Awesome looking baits....... Cant wait to get them in the water......... Thanks for the contribution to raffle and thanks for the baits.........


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

phishyone1 said:


> Fishing Marshall, I just won two of your baits at the minnow fund raiser in columbus....... Awesome looking baits....... Cant wait to get them in the water......... Thanks for the contribution to raffle and thanks for the baits.........


Thanks man. Let me know how they work for you!


----------

